

Vox Media Valued at $380m After $46m Investment - madeofpalk
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/01/business/media/vox-media-valued-at-nearly-400-million-after-investment.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0

======
pastycrinkles
Oh, hey! Bubbles!

